# Do hog calls or pig squealer calls work???



## btt202 (Jan 18, 2006)

was wondering it any tried one or both of them and do they work well !!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 18, 2006)

I use them both and have had some success with getting their attention.  Just with any call, don't get too "talkative".  I use a combination of the squealer and various grunts to bring the big boys out to investigate.


----------



## btt202 (Jan 18, 2006)

not much feedback ?????? or not many has tried them


----------



## medic1 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've always wondered if they worked, too. I'ed also like to know if any of the hog scents work.


----------



## gspbrad (Jan 18, 2006)

*Hog-N-Heat Scent*

Has anyone ever used any of this. I've heard it works great when trapping hogs.


----------



## markland (Jan 19, 2006)

I have tried them and had very limited success.  They did tend to get their attention, but sometimes it got the wrong attention and the majority of the time it alarmed them.  Just use soft subtle grunts and don't talk too much and that will work much more effectively.  The only time they squeel is when they are fighting or breeding and the squeeling can work on a boar hog if you see one trolling around, but will alarm your average pig.  Mark


----------



## FVR (Jan 20, 2006)

I used a deer grunt call twice.  Both times the pigs turned and came towards me, fast.  I'll just stalk a little better and leave the calls at home.

Frank


----------

